# BSOD, months later



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

To this point, I've replaced the video card and hard drive once, and the RAM twice. So physically it's not any of those.

But I'm still getting crashes when I try to play games, and I can't figure it out. Very frustrating. When I get a crash, it will also crash on startup some of the time.

I would really appreciate some help to get this fixed after months and months of problems!

Windows 7 64 bit (I reinstalled Windows once since installation, but it's off the same installation CD)
OEM version of Windows
Computer is a little over one year old
Reinstalled Windows once, a few months ago I believe

AMD Phenom II x2 (3.1 ghz)
ATI Radeon HD 5670 w/ 2 gigs RAM
Power supply: Azza Xtremegear 600 watt
ASUS M4A78LT-ME LE motherboard


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Please enable driver verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

You may have a possible virus/rootkit infection. Please read the instructions outlined here on how to scan and remove a rootkit

Please also run a malware scan using a program such as Malwarebytes. 

Run a hard drive scan using Seatools


```
\SystemRoot\SysWow64\Drivers\tcpipBM.SYS has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.
```
This belongs to Bytemobile Kernel Network Provider for Bytemobile Optimization Client. Is this some sort of software installed on your system. Try browsing to c:\windows\system32\drivers and changing the extension from .sys to .bak. This will prevent it from loading and should eliminate that error.


```
Rt64win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:30 2009 (4A16BC2E)
```
Update your Realtek network driver - here


```
athrx.sys    Mon Sep 21 22:47:11 2009 (4AB83AAF)
```
Update your Atheros WiFi driver - here. Scroll down a little bit and you will see Click for Download. Click it and the download should start.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Mike\Downloads\Zipped Files\Windows_NT6_BSOD_jcgriff2\032911-30794-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 UP Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c40e50
Debug session time: Tue Mar 29 21:57:53.736 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:44.530
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {8, 2, 0, fffff80002a4fd29}

Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+62 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
    bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
    bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002a4fd29, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cab0e0
 0000000000000008 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiInsertQueueApc+1e9
fffff800`02a4fd29 488b5108        mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx+8]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c610 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c610)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa8006a40918 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002a4fd29 rsp=fffff80000b9c7a0 rbp=fffff80002bede80
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x1e9:
fffff800`02a4fd29 488b5108        mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx+8] ds:00000000`00000008=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a72ca9 to fffff80002a73740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c4c8 fffff800`02a72ca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c4d0 fffff800`02a71920 : 00000000`08000000 fffffa80`042ecb60 fffff800`02bede80 fffff880`044be879 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c610 fffff800`02a4fd29 : fffff800`02bede80 fffffa80`044b8301 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9c7a0 fffff800`02a52fec : fffffa80`042ecb60 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06a40918 : nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x1e9
fffff800`00b9c7d0 fffff800`02a7655b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`a000000c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0x80
fffff800`00b9c830 fffff880`0120941a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04bdcb80 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0xbdb
fffff800`00b9c910 fffff880`01209242 : fffffa80`04bdcb80 fffffa80`0000001f fffff800`00b9c970 fffff880`0457db2d : ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+0x62
fffff800`00b9c940 fffff880`01203e32 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdeCommonCrbCompletion+0x5a
fffff800`00b9c970 fffff880`0120c7ed : fffffa80`046c51a0 fffffa80`04bdcb80 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0433dc40 : ataport!IdeTranslateCompletedRequest+0x236
fffff800`00b9caa0 fffff880`0120c0ec : fffffa80`046c51a0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`046c51a0 00000000`00000000 : ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x4d5
fffff800`00b9cbd0 fffff800`02a7ebfc : fffff800`02bede80 00000000`5266c7c6 fffffa80`046c5050 fffffa80`046c5118 : ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0x1a8
fffff800`00b9cc90 fffff800`02a7beea : fffff800`02bede80 fffff800`02bfbc40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0120bf44 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+62
fffff880`0120941a 8bc3            mov     eax,ebx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+62

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ataport

IMAGE_NAME:  ataport.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc118

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+62

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+62

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0107b000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Fri Dec 05 18:54:42 2008 (4939BF42)
fffff880`01415000 fffff880`0146b000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`0146b000 fffff880`0149a000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffff880`03454000 fffff880`034de000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`050ee000 fffff880`05104000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`06075000 fffff880`061a6000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Mon Apr 06 17:31:06 2009 (49DA749A)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`01103000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01103000 fffff880`0110a000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`014b8000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Tue May 19 13:53:21 2009 (4A12F211)
fffff880`014b8000 fffff880`014ff000   amdsbs   amdsbs.sys   Fri Mar 20 14:36:03 2009 (49C3E213)
fffff880`014ff000 fffff880`0150a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0150a000 fffff880`01523000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`01523000 fffff880`0153e000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Wed Jan 14 14:27:37 2009 (496E3CA9)
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013e2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`03e30000 fffff880`03f9f000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Sep 21 22:47:11 2009 (4AB83AAF)
fffff960`00800000 fffff960`00861000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fba000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`017b9000 fffff880`017c0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`00dad000 fffff880`00dbe000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`032e3000 fffff880`03301000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01a2a000 fffff880`01a54000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00dad000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`011ab000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c8f000 fffff880`00ced000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`035fb000 fffff880`035ff500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`0110a000 fffff880`01112000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01cd9000 fffff880`01d4c000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00efb000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`050de000 fffff880`050ee000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`061c1000 fffff880`061cf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`035dd000 fffff880`035fb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`035ce000 fffff880`035dd000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01c3a000 fffff880`01c50000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05f7a000 fffff880`05f9c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`061cf000 fffff880`061db000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`061e6000 fffff880`061f9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`061db000 fffff880`061e6000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`061b5000 fffff880`061c1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04cf7000 fffff880`04deb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0153e000 fffff880`015c5000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Tue Feb 03 17:52:11 2009 (4988CA9B)
fffff880`017a5000 fffff880`017b9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01759000 fffff880`017a5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01d5d000 fffff880`01d67000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01e2b000 fffff880`01e75000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02fdf000 fffff800`03028000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0600e000 fffff880`06027000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06027000 fffff880`0602f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03e1e000 fffff880`03e2a000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Wed Apr 29 09:48:30 2009 (49F85AAE)
fffff880`013e2000 fffff880`013f9000   HpSAMD   HpSAMD.sys   Mon May 18 19:43:49 2009 (4A11F2B5)
fffff880`0321b000 fffff880`032e3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01ff5000 fffff880`01ffe000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012bb000 fffff880`013d9000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`042d8000 fffff880`04cf6b60   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed Aug 25 15:35:58 2010 (4C75709E)
fffff880`015c5000 fffff880`015d6000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffff880`010e4000 fffff880`010ec000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00de4000 fffff880`00dfa000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00eb3000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:08 2009 (4A5BC3BC)
fffff880`03fe5000 fffff880`03ff4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Nov 30 09:40:39 2010 (4CF50CE7)
fffff880`051bb000 fffff880`051fe000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`01cbf000 fffff880`01cd9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`05f9c000 fffff880`05fa1200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05fc3000 fffff880`05fd8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`015d6000 fffff880`015f5000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Tue Dec 09 17:46:09 2008 (493EF531)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01247000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Mon May 18 20:20:23 2009 (4A11FB47)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01413000   lsi_sas2 lsi_sas2.sys Mon May 18 20:31:48 2009 (4A11FDF4)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011d9000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Thu Apr 16 18:13:50 2009 (49E7AD9E)
fffff880`0604b000 fffff880`0606e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c37000 fffff880`00c7b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011e5000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`016bf000   MegaSR   MegaSR.sys   Mon May 18 21:25:54 2009 (4A120AA2)
fffff880`061a6000 fffff880`061b5000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`0603d000 fffff880`0604b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`050c6000 fffff880`050d5000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06030000 fffff880`0603d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`0112c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00edd000   mpio     mpio.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:01:27 2009 (4A5BCAD7)
fffff880`03301000 fffff880`03319000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03319000 fffff880`03346000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`03346000 fffff880`03394000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`03394000 fffff880`033b7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`012a9000 fffff880`012b4000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`01152000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011f0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01c61000 fffff880`01cbf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0358e000 fffff880`03599000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01ded000 fffff880`01dff000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01e86000 fffff880`01f78000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`05128000 fffff880`05134000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05e53000 fffff880`05e66000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`05134000 fffff880`05163000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`042c0000 fffff880`042d5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03573000 fffff880`03582000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`034de000 fffff880`03523000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01f78000 fffff880`01fd8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`016bf000 fffff880`016cf000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00fe0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03582000 fffff880`0358e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a03000 fffff800`02fdf000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01bf7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01bf7000 fffff880`01c00000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01152000 fffff880`0117b000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed May 20 02:39:40 2009 (4A13A5AC)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016fa000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e53000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03537000 fffff880`0355d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ef2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ab000 fffff880`011b2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`010fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01d4c000 fffff880`01d5d000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04f2f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05f3d000 fffff880`05f7a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c7b000 fffff880`00c8f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0184d000 fffff880`019f1000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Thu Jan 22 18:05:06 2009 (4978FBA2)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01759000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Mon May 18 21:18:11 2009 (4A1208D3)
fffff880`05104000 fffff880`05128000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05163000 fffff880`0517e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0517e000 fffff880`0519f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0519f000 fffff880`051b9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03451000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01619000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f3000 fffff880`017fc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f5000 fffff880`015fe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01db3000 fffff880`01ded000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05e66000 fffff880`05e7e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fe5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:30 2009 (4A16BC2E)
fffff880`01fd8000 fffff880`01ff5000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:53 2009 (4A5BC119)
fffff880`04f2f000 fffff880`04f3a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019ff000   SiSRaid2 SiSRaid2.sys Wed Sep 24 14:28:20 2008 (48DA86C4)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01818000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Wed Oct 01 17:56:04 2008 (48E3F1F4)
fffff880`01e7d000 fffff880`01e85000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06443000 fffff880`064d9000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`04f79000 fffff880`04fe0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`04f3a000 fffff880`04f67000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`01818000 fffff880`01822000   stexstor stexstor.sys Tue Feb 17 18:03:36 2009 (499B4248)
fffff880`01247000 fffff880`012a9000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`05ec2000 fffff880`05f3d000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Tue Jul 21 18:42:28 2009 (4A664454)
fffff880`051b9000 fffff880`051ba480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0424bb80   swmsflt  swmsflt.sys  Fri Jan 11 14:01:29 2008 (4787BD09)
fffff880`0507b000 fffff880`050c4000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Tue Jul 14 17:36:36 2009 (4A5CFA64)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`021fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`04f67000 fffff880`04f79000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00ffe000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`035ba000 fffff880`035ce000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00de4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05012000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`050c4000 fffff880`050c5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`042c0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05012000 fffff880`0506c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04259000 fffff880`042af000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0424c000 fffff880`04259000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017c0000 fffff880`017ce000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`011b2000 fffff880`011ba000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`017ce000 fffff880`017f3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fcf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01088000 fffff880`010e4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01d67000 fffff880`01db3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01822000 fffff880`0184c000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fac000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0355d000 fffff880`03573000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0359f000 fffff880`035ba000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01e75000 fffff880`01e7d000   wd       wd.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:19:55 2009 (4A5BC11B)
fffff880`00efb000 fffff880`00f9f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fae000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0352e000 fffff880`03537000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b0000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`050d5000 fffff880`050de000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03523000 fffff880`0352e000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`05fa2000 fffff880`05fc3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`064d9000 fffff880`0654a000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01c50000 fffff880`01c5e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01a0c000 fffff880`01a17000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01a17000 fffff880`01a2a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`03582000 fffff880`0359f000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, doing all that. I don't have tcpipBM.SYS, but I do have tcpip.sys in my sys32/drivers folder, should I change that to .bak?

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, I downloaded the Atheros WiFi driver files but I'm not sure where to put them, or where the current driver is located. Where do I put them?

I ran the Rootkit scan and came up with nothing, and I installed the Realtek driver as well.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Ok, doing all that. I don't have tcpipBM.SYS, but I do have tcpip.sys in my sys32/drivers folder, should I change that to .bak?
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


No. Check in C:\windows\SysWow64\Drivers for *tcpipBM.sys*. If it's in there change it to .bak, otherwise leave the tcpip drivers alone

Copy the *athrx.sys* file to C:\windows\system32\drivers and overwrite the existing one.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

mgorman87 said:


> No. Check in C:\windows\SysWow64\Drivers for *tcpipBM.sys*. If it's in there change it to .bak, otherwise leave the tcpip drivers alone
> 
> Copy the *athrx.sys* file to C:\windows\system32\drivers and overwrite the existing one.


Ok, thanks. I copied the athrx.sys file (and the others that came with it) into my system32\drivers folder, but it didn't overwrite any previous files.

Also, in SysWow64\Drivers there is no tcpipBM.sys

Only thing similar is tcpip.sys.mui under the en-US folder there.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I apologize. The driver is located here
C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Driver\athrx.sys


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

mgorman87 said:


> I apologize. The driver is located here
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros\Driver\athrx.sys


Can't find any Atheros folder at that location, or anywhere on my computer.

Also, since I installed the Realtek driver a bit ago my sound has been skipping/stuttering every now and then. Not sure why it's doing this but it's never done it before.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

have you searched the whole hard drive for that file? It has to be there somewhere. It was loaded in your system dump and it was listed in your reports.

Not sure about the sound. I will have to look into that. What type of sound card do you have?

Have you enabled driver verifier yet?


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

mgorman87 said:


> have you searched the whole hard drive for that file? It has to be there somewhere. It was loaded in your system dump and it was listed in your reports.
> 
> Not sure about the sound. I will have to look into that. What type of sound card do you have?
> 
> Have you enabled driver verifier yet?


I've searched for it on my entire C drive, but nothing has come up. Can't find it anywhere. Hidden files are on as well. 

I have enabled driver verifier, but it hasn't crashed since I've done that. 

My sound is simply onboard 7.1 sound.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Download the newest drivers for your soundcard.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/VIA_AUDIO_V6018800.zip


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, installed those, still having the strange sound issues.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Ok, installed those, still having the strange sound issues.


Try rolling back the Realtek driver and see if the sound problem continues


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

mgorman87 said:


> Try rolling back the Realtek driver and see if the sound problem continues


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do I rollback my Realtek driver?

I don't see any device for Realtek in my device manager.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, it crashed twice yesterday but didn't dump, and twice today but finally produced a dump, attached.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

This last BSOD was a *STOP 0x34*. A cause of this is insufficient RAM. How much memory do you have installed in your computer?


```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
This wasn't loaded in your first crashes but it is a known BSOD maker in Windows 7. The 2005 version of this driver is known to cause BSOD on Windows 7 systems. Download the ATK0110 utility from here - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7P55D LE. 
After you install it browse to C:\windows\system32\drivers and check the properties of ASACPI.sys and make sure it now says 2009.
*Before you update the driver make sure you disable driver verifier otherwise you'll get a BSOD*


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.346\040711-23056-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a67000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca4e50
Debug session time: Thu Apr  7 18:27:35.602 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:23.070
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 34, {50830, fffff88002dc5888, fffff88002dc50f0, fffff80002ae15c6}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CACHE_MANAGER (34)
    See the comment for FAT_FILE_SYSTEM (0x23)
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000050830
Arg2: fffff88002dc5888
Arg3: fffff88002dc50f0
Arg4: fffff80002ae15c6

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88002dc5888 -- (.exr 0xfffff88002dc5888)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002ae15c6 (nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x0000000000000046)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88002dc50f0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88002dc50f0)
rax=0000000000000702 rbx=effffa80069b6a00 rcx=effffa80069b6a00
rdx=fffffa80039fe1a0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ae15c6 rsp=fffff88002dc5ac0 rbp=fffffa80039fe1a0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff80002c51e80 r13=fffffa80039fe1a0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa80069b6a78
iopl=0         nv up di pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010046
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x46:
fffff800`02ae15c6 f0480fba696000  lock bts qword ptr [rcx+60h],0 ds:002b:effffa80`069b6a60=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002d0f0e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46
fffff800`02ae15c6 f0480fba696000  lock bts qword ptr [rcx+60h],0

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46
fffff800`02ae15c6 f0480fba696000  lock bts qword ptr [rcx+60h],0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x34

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880012eef3a to fffff80002ae15c6

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02dc5ac0 fffff880`012eef3a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00010217 fffff8a0`01987140 00000000`00000018 : nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x46
fffff880`02dc5b20 fffff800`02aca96a : fffffa80`06c44010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001000 : Ntfs!NtfsReleaseScbFromLazyWrite+0x6a
fffff880`02dc5b50 fffff800`02acb520 : fffff880`039f3d00 fffff880`02dc5c58 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 : nt!CcWriteBehind+0x20a
fffff880`02dc5c00 fffff800`02ae4961 : fffffa80`04224510 fffff800`02dd1920 fffff800`02cde140 fffff980`00000003 : nt!CcWorkerThread+0x1c8
fffff880`02dc5cb0 fffff800`02d7a7c6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039fe1a0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0398f9e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`02dc5d40 fffff800`02ab5c26 : fffff880`009e9180 fffffa80`039fe1a0 fffff880`009f3f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02dc5d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02dc6000 fffff880`02dc0000 fffff880`02dc4bd0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4cc791bd

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88002dc50f0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_VRF_nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_VRF_nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+46

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f65000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b72000 fffff880`02bfc000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a19000 fffff880`03a2f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0498e000 fffff880`049a2000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03815000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0467f000 fffff880`04687000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`06a71000 fffff880`06a7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0488f000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`03a34000 fffff880`0435b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`03815000 fffff880`03864000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`02ac6000 fffff880`02acd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039c8000 fffff880`039d9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`044e5000 fffff880`04503000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02a62000 fffff880`02a8c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dc9000 fffff880`00df9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d0f000 fffff880`00d6d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01137000 fffff880`011aa000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03a09000 fffff880`03a19000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`058e5000 fffff880`058f3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`039aa000 fffff880`039c8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0399b000 fffff880`039aa000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0582c000 fffff880`0584e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`058ff000 fffff880`05908000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`058f3000 fffff880`058ff000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05908000 fffff880`0591b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`058a3000 fffff880`058af000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04689000 fffff880`0477d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:56 2011 (4D3FA1A0)
fffff880`0477d000 fffff880`047c3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:12 2011 (4D3FA174)
fffff880`058af000 fffff880`058e5000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`010c5000 fffff880`010d9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01079000 fffff880`010c5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0460d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02a1e000 fffff800`02a67000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`047c3000 fffff880`047e7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05854000 fffff880`0586d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a08080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05beb000 fffff880`05bf9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0441d000 fffff880`044e5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`01498000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0492b000 fffff880`0493a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05895000 fffff880`058a3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`0498e000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`0584e000 fffff880`05853200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`047e7000 fffff880`047f9000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`0596d000 fffff880`05982000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05929000 fffff880`0594c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00cfb000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0591b000 fffff880`05929000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0493a000 fffff880`04949000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05888000 fffff880`05895000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a8c000 fffff880`02abd000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
fffff880`06b4f000 fffff880`06b5f000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Tue Sep 14 20:19:30 2010 (4C901112)
fffff880`04503000 fffff880`0451b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0451b000 fffff880`04548000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`04548000 fffff880`04596000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`04596000 fffff880`045b9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`02b2b000 fffff880`02b36000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f78000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010d9000 fffff880`01137000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03990000 fffff880`0399b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ab000 fffff880`0159d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03888000 fffff880`03894000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`059d5000 fffff880`059e8000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`048a6000 fffff880`048d5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0485a000 fffff880`0486f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`038d8000 fffff880`038e7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0159d000 fffff880`015fd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Apr 08 22:43:59 2010 (4BBE946F)
fffff880`04384000 fffff880`04400000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`06b90000 fffff880`06ba5000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Tue Sep 14 20:20:25 2010 (4C901149)
fffff880`02b36000 fffff880`02b47000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03984000 fffff880`03990000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a67000 fffff800`03044000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Oct 26 22:43:09 2010 (4CC791BD)
fffff880`01254000 fffff880`013f7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02abd000 fffff880`02ac6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05982000 fffff880`059d5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`038b2000 fffff880`038d8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0435b000 fffff880`04378000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fcd000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f78000 fffff880`00fab000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fe9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0663d000 fffff880`066e3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`049b4000 fffff880`049f1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00d0f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03864000 fffff880`03888000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048d5000 fffff880`048f0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048f0000 fffff880`04911000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04911000 fffff880`0492b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03933000 fffff880`03984000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02b10000 fffff880`02b19000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b19000 fffff880`02b22000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b22000 fffff880`02b2b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`059e8000 fffff880`05a00000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066e3000 fffff880`066ee000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`04384000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`038e7000 fffff880`03904000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06ab9000 fffff880`06b4f000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`0672d000 fffff880`06794000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`066ee000 fffff880`0671b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`04949000 fffff880`0494a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`0671b000 fffff880`0672d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b65000 fffff880`02b72000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b47000 fffff880`02b65000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0391f000 fffff880`03933000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`039d9000 fffff880`039ff000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`049a2000 fffff880`049b4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05bcc000 fffff880`05be9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05beaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0466e000 fffff880`0467f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0460d000 fffff880`04618000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04618000 fffff880`0466e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0586d000 fffff880`05888000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fb8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02acd000 fffff880`02adb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05a09000 fffff880`05bcc000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`02adb000 fffff880`02b00000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fcd000 fffff880`00fe2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d6d000 fffff880`00dc9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011f6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03904000 fffff880`0391f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b00000 fffff880`02b10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e5b000 fffff880`00eff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00f0e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f0000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a09000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f6e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0594c000 fffff880`0596d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06b5f000 fffff880`06b90000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01498000 fffff880`014a6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccc000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0124b000 fffff880`01254000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00cdf000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I have 4 GB RAM. I'll disable driver verifier and do that now.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Having some strange issues. One, which link do I download from? So far I've downloaded from qualified vendor list, but all that I get when I extract the downloaded file is a PDF that won't open. That's it, no .exe or any other file. Just a .pdf file that won't open. Very confused.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Having some strange issues. One, which link do I download from? So far I've downloaded from qualified vendor list, but all that I get when I extract the downloaded file is a PDF that won't open. That's it, no .exe or any other file. Just a .pdf file that won't open. Very confused.


I apologize. I forgot to tell you where to find the utility. You will need to go to that ASUS link I provided in my previous post and expand the Utilities section and scroll down until you find the ATK0110 Utility.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I've installed it and it now says 2009. It was a bit strange though, before I installed it I couldn't open any programs except Internet Explorer. But now that I've installed it I can open other programs again.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Just had another crash, dump attached.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, should I install Win7 service pack 1?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Also, should I install Win7 service pack 1?


Yes


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, installing now. My computer also crashed about an hour ago, and Windows then ran check disk during the reboot, seemingly fixing many errors, deleting corrupt segments, etc.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just looked at your last BSOD and it was caused by the Windows Antimalware protection which is part of Microsoft Security Essentials. Updating to SP1 might fix this problem otherwise you might need to uninstall and reinstall it. Continue posting new BSOD as you get them



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.463\040811-16894-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c58e50
Debug session time: Fri Apr  8 16:05:33.399 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:53.850
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002b1e7d7, fffff880035a8928, fffff880035a8190}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
Probably caused by : MpFilter.sys ( MpFilter+84d8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff80002b1e7d7, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880035a8928, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880035a8190, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!IoCsqRemoveNextIrp+67
fffff800`02b1e7d7 ff5710          call    qword ptr [rdi+10h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880035a8928 -- (.exr 0xfffff880035a8928)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002b1e7d7 (nt!IoCsqRemoveNextIrp+0x0000000000000067)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff880035a8190 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880035a8190)
rax=fffffa800650fa10 rbx=fffffa800650fa10 rcx=fffffa8005a07800
rdx=fffffa800650fa10 rsi=fffff880035a8bc8 rdi=fffffa8005a07800
rip=fffff80002b1e7d7 rsp=fffff880035a8b60 rbp=fffff88002a84128
 r8=fffff880035a8bc8  r9=fffffa800650fab8 r10=0000000000000050
r11=fffffa8004ead148 r12=fffff880035a8c28 r13=fffffa8005a07800
r14=00000000c0000037 r15=fffff880009edec0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!IoCsqRemoveNextIrp+0x67:
fffff800`02b1e7d7 ff5710          call    qword ptr [rdi+10h] ds:002b:fffffa80`05a07810=effff88000fb2950
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cc30e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
MpFilter+84d8
fffff880`02a864d8 ??              ???

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88000fb3db6 to fffff80002b1e7d7

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`035a8b60 fffff880`00fb3db6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04ead768 00000000`00000000 : nt!IoCsqRemoveNextIrp+0x67
fffff880`035a8b90 fffff880`02a864d8 : fffff8a0`0cc19af8 fffff880`02a84128 fffff8a0`0cc19af0 fffff800`00000040 : fltmgr!FltSendMessage+0x206
fffff880`035a8cc0 fffff8a0`0cc19af8 : fffff880`02a84128 fffff8a0`0cc19af0 fffff800`00000040 00000000`00000000 : MpFilter+0x84d8
fffff880`035a8cc8 fffff880`02a84128 : fffff8a0`0cc19af0 fffff800`00000040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8a0`0cc19af8
fffff880`035a8cd0 fffff8a0`0cc19af0 : fffff800`00000040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`035a8d58 : MpFilter+0x6128
fffff880`035a8cd8 fffff800`00000040 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`035a8d58 fffffa80`04ead148 : 0xfffff8a0`0cc19af0
fffff880`035a8ce0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`035a8d58 fffffa80`04ead148 fffffa80`055109b0 : 0xfffff800`00000040


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  MpFilter+84d8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: MpFilter

IMAGE_NAME:  MpFilter.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c901110

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880035a8190 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_MpFilter+84d8

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_MpFilter+84d8

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ed2000 fffff880`00f29000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b64000 fffff880`02bee000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`049ae000 fffff880`049c2000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`039e6000 fffff880`039fb000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047fa000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`07071000 fffff880`0707c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0488f000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`03a18000 fffff880`0433f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0384f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`02ab8000 fffff880`02abf000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039af000 fffff880`039c0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05d91000 fffff880`05daf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02a54000 fffff880`02a7e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c97000 fffff880`00d57000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`0126a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c39000 fffff880`00c97000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012e4000 fffff880`01357000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043fd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`059c9000 fffff880`059d7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03991000 fffff880`039af000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03982000 fffff880`03991000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`015ea000 fffff880`01600000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05640000 fffff880`05662000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`059e3000 fffff880`059ec000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`059d7000 fffff880`059e3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`059ec000 fffff880`059ff000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05668000 fffff880`05674000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04659000 fffff880`0474d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:56 2011 (4D3FA1A0)
fffff880`0474d000 fffff880`04793000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:12 2011 (4D3FA174)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048c5000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0102c000 fffff880`01040000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00ff2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01368000 fffff880`01372000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`047c9000 fffff880`047d6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02ff8000 fffff800`03041000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04793000 fffff880`047b7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0569f000 fffff880`056b8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`056b8000 fffff880`056c0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05691000 fffff880`0569f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05cc9000 fffff880`05d91000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015ea000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`0495a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`056c1000 fffff880`056cf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc4000 fffff800`00bce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0496b000 fffff880`049ae000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`012ca000 fffff880`012e4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`05662000 fffff880`05667200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`047b7000 fffff880`047c9000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`05749000 fffff880`0575e000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05705000 fffff880`05728000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c18000 fffff880`00c25000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`056f7000 fffff880`05705000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0495a000 fffff880`04969000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`056ea000 fffff880`056f7000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a7e000 fffff880`02aaf000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
fffff880`06ba7000 fffff880`06bb7000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Tue Sep 14 20:19:30 2010 (4C901112)
fffff880`05daf000 fffff880`05dc7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05dc7000 fffff880`05df4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`05c4e000 fffff880`05c71000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`02b1d000 fffff880`02b28000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f3c000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0126c000 fffff880`012ca000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03977000 fffff880`03982000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`01581000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03873000 fffff880`0387f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`057b1000 fffff880`057c4000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`048c6000 fffff880`048f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0485a000 fffff880`0486f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`038bf000 fffff880`038ce000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01581000 fffff880`015e1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Apr 08 22:43:59 2010 (4BBE946F)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`043e4000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`0715e000 fffff880`07173000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Tue Sep 14 20:20:25 2010 (4C901149)
fffff880`02b28000 fffff880`02b39000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0396b000 fffff880`03977000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a1b000 fffff800`02ff8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Oct 26 22:43:09 2010 (4CC791BD)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`011e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02aaf000 fffff880`02ab8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0575e000 fffff880`057b1000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03899000 fffff880`038bf000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0433f000 fffff880`0435c000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f7c000 fffff880`00f91000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f6f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01357000 fffff880`01368000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06ab7000 fffff880`06b5d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05603000 fffff880`05640000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c25000 fffff880`00c39000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0384f000 fffff880`03873000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048f5000 fffff880`04910000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04910000 fffff880`04931000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04931000 fffff880`0494b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0391a000 fffff880`0396b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02b02000 fffff880`02b0b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b14000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b14000 fffff880`02b1d000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013f8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`057c4000 fffff880`057dc000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06b5d000 fffff880`06b68000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0435c000 fffff880`04368000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`038ce000 fffff880`038eb000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`070c8000 fffff880`0715e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a67000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`06b68000 fffff880`06b95000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`04969000 fffff880`0496a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`06b95000 fffff880`06ba7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b57000 fffff880`02b64000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b57000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03906000 fffff880`0391a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`039c0000 fffff880`039e6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`049c2000 fffff880`049d4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05674000 fffff880`05691000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05801f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`047e1000 fffff880`047f2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`047d6000 fffff880`047e1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`056cf000 fffff880`056ea000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00f7c000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02abf000 fffff880`02acd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05806000 fffff880`059c9000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`02acd000 fffff880`02af2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00fa6000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01372000 fffff880`013be000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`038eb000 fffff880`03906000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02af2000 fffff880`02b02000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d57000 fffff880`00dfb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d0000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043ed000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f29000 fffff880`00f32000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05728000 fffff880`05749000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`07173000 fffff880`071a4000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011f1000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fd000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01009000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01009000 fffff880`0101c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Roger that. Had another crash since I installed SP1, but it didn't generate a minidump file.

Also, how do I rollback my Realtek driver? I don't see a Realtek device in my device manager.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Roger that. Had another crash since I installed SP1, but it didn't generate a minidump file.
> 
> Also, how do I rollback my Realtek driver? I don't see a Realtek device in my device manager.


I might have been confused when I told you to roll back your Realtek to fix your sound issues. Your Realtek is your network card driver. VIA is the maker of your sound card. Look under device manager in the sound, video and game controllers section. What does it list?


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

AMD High Definition Audio Device
VIA High Definition Audio

Are under my sound, video and game controllers section.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> AMD High Definition Audio Device
> VIA High Definition Audio
> 
> Are under my sound, video and game controllers section.


I had you update the VIA HD Audio driver before the sound problems stared. Try rolling back that driver. Right click > Properties > Driver Tab > Roll back driver. If there is no option to roll back, uninstall and then reboot your computer. It will install the stock drivers.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, done that, and it said they installed but I have no sound now.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Ok, done that, and it said they installed but I have no sound now.


Which did you do? Roll back or uninstall? Did you reboot the computer? Did you reinstall the drivers from the link I had provided earlier


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I uninstalled the VIA HD audio driver, then rebooted, and it said they reinstalled. Then there was no sound. I turned off the computer and went to bed, and when I turned it on this morning there is sound again, but it's still having the sound issues (popping and fuzziness).


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Another dump file attached


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Please disable driver verifier at this time.

Your last dump didn't point to any drivers so I'm thinking that it may be hardware related.

Please run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until error - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*


```
netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
```
Your Ralink driver needs to be updated but the Ralink site is not responding. If you can find an update for your driver then update it.


```
L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
```
Update your Atheros NIC driver - *here*

You can also try updating your BIOS and see if it helps. The release notes state it improved memory and system stability.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS M4A78LT-M LE


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.405\040911-18813-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c48e90
Debug session time: Sat Apr  9 13:22:56.868 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:13.163
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002d503de, fffff880025f8720, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002d503de, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880025f8720, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de
fffff800`02d503de 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

CONTEXT:  fffff880025f8720 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880025f8720)
rax=000000004131e918 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000013e
rdx=000000000769fe30 rsi=fffff880025f9280 rdi=0000000085f6acdd
rip=fffff80002d503de rsp=fffff880025f9100 rbp=fffff8a000022010
 r8=0000000000000007  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000000004a
r11=fffff880025f9280 r12=fffff8a001637a70 r13=effff8a0020bb390
r14=fffff880025f9288 r15=fffff8a001637a70
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1de:
fffff800`02d503de 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch] ds:002b:effff8a0`020bb384=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002d503de

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`025f9100 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1de


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de
fffff800`02d503de 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7951a

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880025f8720 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1de

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ef4000 fffff880`00f4b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`010ab000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`03ebb000 fffff880`03ed1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ffd000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`03c7b000 fffff880`03c90000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`03a72000 fffff880`03a7a000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`04631000 fffff880`0463c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`051ce000 fffff880`051ee000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`04869000 fffff880`05190000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03cdf000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`01699000 fffff880`016a0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03c44000 fffff880`03c55000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04715000 fffff880`04733000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c9c000 fffff880`00d5c000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c9c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01188000 fffff880`011fa000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`03eab000 fffff880`03ebb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05ce8000 fffff880`05cf6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c26000 fffff880`03c44000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03c17000 fffff880`03c26000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019fd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05c65000 fffff880`05c87000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05d02000 fffff880`05d0b000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05cf6000 fffff880`05d02000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05d0b000 fffff880`05d1e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05cdc000 fffff880`05ce8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a83000 fffff880`03b77000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03bbd000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01666000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01116000 fffff880`0112a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ca000 fffff880`01116000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019e7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018ba000 fffff880`01904000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`03bf3000 fffff880`03c00000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02fed000 fffff800`03036000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03bbd000 fffff880`03be1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05c8d000 fffff880`05ca6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05bf7000 fffff880`05bff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bf7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0464c000 fffff880`04715000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019ad000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`03f86000 fffff880`03f95000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05cce000 fffff880`05cdc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00baf000 fffff800`00bb9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03fa6000 fffff880`03fe9000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`05c87000 fffff880`05c8c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03be1000 fffff880`03bf3000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`05d70000 fffff880`05d85000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05d2c000 fffff880`05d4f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c1d000 fffff880`00c2a000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05d1e000 fffff880`05d2c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03f95000 fffff880`03fa4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05cc1000 fffff880`05cce000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`04733000 fffff880`0474b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0474b000 fffff880`04778000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:27:41 2010 (4CE7948D)
fffff880`04778000 fffff880`047c5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Nov 20 04:26:53 2010 (4CE7945D)
fffff880`047c5000 fffff880`047e9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Nov 20 04:26:47 2010 (4CE79457)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`014e6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f54000 fffff880`00f5e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0112a000 fffff880`01188000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03c0c000 fffff880`03c17000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01992000 fffff880`019a4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ee000 fffff880`015e1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03f01000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05dd8000 fffff880`05deb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03f01000 fffff880`03f30000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`051b9000 fffff880`051ce000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03d54000 fffff880`03d63000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ce0000 fffff880`03d25000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`03e26000 fffff880`03ea2000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c0c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a03000 fffff800`02fed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013e6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`01690000 fffff880`01699000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05d85000 fffff880`05dd8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03d2e000 fffff880`03d54000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`05190000 fffff880`051ad000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fb3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f91000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06807000 fffff880`068ad000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05c28000 fffff880`05c65000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c3e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03ed1000 fffff880`03ef5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03f30000 fffff880`03f4b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03f4b000 fffff880`03f6c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f86000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03e00000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`014db000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01992000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`068ad000 fffff880`068b8000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`051ad000 fffff880`051b9000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03d63000 fffff880`03d80000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01950000 fffff880`01958000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06966000 fffff880`069ff000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:28:05 2010 (4CE794A5)
fffff880`068fb000 fffff880`06966000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:27:43 2010 (4CE7948F)
fffff880`068b8000 fffff880`068e9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:27:20 2010 (4CE79478)
fffff880`03fa4000 fffff880`03fa5480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`018ba000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`068e9000 fffff880`068fb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03d9b000 fffff880`03daf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c55000 fffff880`03c7b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e12000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a1d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`05a1d000 fffff880`05a1ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03a61000 fffff880`03a72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03a0b000 fffff880`03a61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`05ca6000 fffff880`05cc1000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00f9e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`016a0000 fffff880`016ae000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05a26000 fffff880`05be9000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fc8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01904000 fffff880`01950000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03d80000 fffff880`03d9b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d5c000 fffff880`00e00000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03d25000 fffff880`03d2e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00381000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jan 05 01:55:38 2011 (4D2415EA)
fffff880`03ea2000 fffff880`03eab000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f4b000 fffff880`00f54000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05d4f000 fffff880`05d70000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08c77000 fffff880`08ce8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04631000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty sure it's not a hardware problem, but I'll run those when I get time. I say that because I already replaced the RAM, hard drive, and graphics card, and the problems are exactly the same. Unless it's my processor/motherboard/etc, in which case I'm screwed.

Also, I installed Ubuntu on another partition and it's running fine with no crashes. I only did this so that I have a stable platform in case my Windows keeps failing/gets worse.

I updated the Atheros driver and my motherboard, but still get crashes.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure it's not a hardware problem, but I'll run those when I get time. I say that because I already replaced the RAM, hard drive, and graphics card, and the problems are exactly the same. Unless it's my processor/motherboard/etc, in which case I'm screwed.
> 
> Also, I installed Ubuntu on another partition and it's running fine with no crashes. I only did this so that I have a stable platform in case my Windows keeps failing/gets worse.
> 
> I updated the Atheros driver and my motherboard, but still get crashes.


Please upload a new report so I can review your latest crashes


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll see if it's made one, for the last few it hasn't generated any dump files.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Is there any way to ensure that a crash produces a dump file? I can't get it to make a dump file after crashing.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Is there any way to ensure that a crash produces a dump file? I can't get it to make a dump file after crashing.


Can you upload a new report? Are you already in Windows when the crash happens? Usually causes of dumps not being written are a) the settings aren't set up right b) hard drive issues or c) your page file is incorrectly managed. Look *here* and make sure your settings haven't gotten changed at all for writing minidumps


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok I changed those settings. I'm trying to run programs that make it crash, but I'm having the problem where no programs open except Windows programs (IE, WMP). Example: I open Google Chrome, but it never actually opens even though the process shows up in the running processes.

I have no idea why this happened or how to fix it. Sometimes programs work, sometimes they don't. Seems random.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's another.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Ok I changed those settings. I'm trying to run programs that make it crash, but I'm having the problem where no programs open except Windows programs (IE, WMP). Example: I open Google Chrome, but it never actually opens even though the process shows up in the running processes.
> 
> I have no idea why this happened or how to fix it. Sometimes programs work, sometimes they don't. Seems random.


Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the programs that don't work? Something might have gotten corrupted.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

No, I haven't, I'll try that.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is another dump file


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your network drives are to blame. The Ralink site is back up. You will need to update them ASAP. Follow the link *here* and download the corresponding drivers for your device


...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Apr 16 14:25:04.743 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:02:31.898
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for netr6164.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for netr6164.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nwifi.sys
Probably caused by : netr6164.sys ( netr6164+27cc4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_netr6164+27cc4
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


```
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fe7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03ae9000 fffff880`03b72000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`04904000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04843000 fffff880`04857000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`011c4000 fffff880`011d9000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00db9000 fffff880`00dc4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`03c7c000 fffff880`03c84000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`03bf5000 fffff880`03bfb000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
fffff880`03ae1000 fffff880`03ae7000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`06fe8000 fffff880`06ff3000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00d86000 fffff880`00d8f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d8f000 fffff880`00db9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`050bc000 fffff880`050dc000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`03c92000 fffff880`045b9000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`02c30000 fffff880`02c7f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019f5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03996000 fffff880`039b4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019e5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cac000 fffff880`00d6c000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01955000 fffff880`01985000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c4e000 fffff880`00cac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0110a000 fffff880`0117c000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`048de000 fffff880`048ee000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05194000 fffff880`051a2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ac3000 fffff880`03ae1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03ab4000 fffff880`03ac3000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0193f000 fffff880`01955000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05119000 fffff880`0513b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`051ae000 fffff880`051b7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`051a2000 fffff880`051ae000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`051b7000 fffff880`051ca000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`051ca000 fffff880`051d6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02c7f000 fffff880`02d73000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`045b9000 fffff880`045ff000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03960000 fffff880`03996000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01098000 fffff880`010ac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01098000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`0193f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0185c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`03c36000 fffff880`03c43000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03005000 fffff800`0304e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a19000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05a19000 fffff880`05a21080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05bea000 fffff880`05bf8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`01905000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`049b9000 fffff880`049c8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05186000 fffff880`05194000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bca000 fffff800`00bd4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04843000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0513b000 fffff880`05140200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c36000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`051e4000 fffff880`051f9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05023000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c2d000 fffff880`00c3a000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`051d6000 fffff880`051e4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`049c8000 fffff880`049d7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05179000 fffff880`05186000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d6c000 fffff880`00d86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`039b4000 fffff880`039cc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`039cc000 fffff880`039f9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0605e000 fffff880`060ab000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`060ab000 fffff880`060cf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`01472000 fffff880`0147d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffa000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ac000 fffff880`0110a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03ab4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018ea000 fffff880`018fc000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`01593000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04928000 fffff880`04934000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03935000 fffff880`03948000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04934000 fffff880`04963000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`050a7000 fffff880`050bc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03be6000 fffff880`03bf5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b72000 fffff880`03bb7000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01593000 fffff880`015f3000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04859000 fffff880`048d5000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a9d000 fffff880`03aa9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a1b000 fffff800`03005000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01252000 fffff880`013f5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019ee000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`038e2000 fffff880`03935000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03be6000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03c5f000 fffff880`03c7c000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`06175000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`050dc000 fffff880`05119000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c4e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04904000 fffff880`04928000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04963000 fffff880`0497e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0497e000 fffff880`0499f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0499f000 fffff880`049b9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a9d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01469000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`01472000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018b0000 fffff880`018ea000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`03948000 fffff880`03960000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06175000 fffff880`06180000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03c84000 fffff880`03c90000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018a8000 fffff880`018b0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06eae000 fffff880`06f46000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`06e44000 fffff880`06eae000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`06180000 fffff880`061b1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`049d7000 fffff880`049d8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`01812000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`061b1000 fffff880`061c3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0148e000 fffff880`0149b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`0119e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03a38000 fffff880`03a4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011c4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`049d9000 fffff880`049eb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05141000 fffff880`0515e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`05a22000 fffff880`05a23f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c4e000 fffff880`03c5f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0504d000 fffff880`050a7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`03c43000 fffff880`03c4e000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02dc9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0515e000 fffff880`05179000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05a27000 fffff880`05bea000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01450000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0185c000 fffff880`018a8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03a1d000 fffff880`03a38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01460000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f81000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f90000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03bb7000 fffff880`03bc0000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`00372000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff880`048d5000 fffff880`048de000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05023000 fffff880`05044000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06f77000 fffff880`06fe8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06f46000 fffff880`06f77000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`01993000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`0199f000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019a8000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, downloading and installing now.

Also, I can get programs to run if I open them as soon as Windows starts. Once I have done that, any programs will open thereafter. If I don't open a program as soon as Windows starts, then I can't open any besides IE, WMP, etc.

But I'm not really concerned about that, I'd just like to get the crashing fixed.

Today it crashed and then wouldn't boot up, freezing every time. So I went into safe mode and it worked fine, rebooted into normal Windows and it's been fine since. Also, I believe it was yesterday, it crashed and then the motherboard did multiple beeps instead of the usual one beep. I think it was 3 beeps, pause, 4 beeps, but I may have miscounted because it took me by surprise. If it happens again I'll make sure to note whether they are long or short and how many there are.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, installed the driver, but the Gigabyte WLAN card still says that the driver is from 2007.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Ok, installed the driver, but the Gigabyte WLAN card still says that the driver is from 2007.


Go to C:\windows\system32\drivers and find *netr6164.sys*. Right click and choose properties. What does the modified date say there?


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Same date, 7/27/2007. The driver I downloaded was the one at the top of the list, the most recent one.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Same date, 7/27/2007. The driver I downloaded was the one at the top of the list, the most recent one.


https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-...mZC00MmQyLTkzMzctOGUyMDNlMWJlNmJh&hl=en&pli=1

download that and check if that driver is newer.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Followed the instructions and installed that, but driver still isn't newer.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You might try uninstalling the device and then rebooting windows and reinstalling the driver you downloaded from Ralink. Are you still having BSODs? If you have any new ones please upload them here.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I will try doing that again and see if it works. Here is a dump for a crash that just happened when I booted Windows.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

It just froze up with the motherboard emitting a constant, high pitched beeping. Then when I tried to reboot nothing would happen, screen would stay black. I let it sit for a few minutes and booted up into Ubuntu and everything is fine.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

And another crash, this time in safe mode w/ networking.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Re-enable driver verifier - *http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html*

I had asked you to run some tests here - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-months-later-563341-2.html#post3211772 - and you never reported back the results. Did you run the tests?


...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 18:26:17.933 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:57.573
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+b4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!RtlDispatchException+b4
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 13 21:44:15.430 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:23.710
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


```
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00f02000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`011cf000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`04d29000 fffff880`04d3f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04a6f000 fffff880`04a83000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04a67000 fffff880`04a6f000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`067c1000 fffff880`067cc000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01631000 fffff880`01638000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04cfd000 fffff880`04d0e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051e5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`04b98000 fffff880`04bc2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c95000 fffff880`00d55000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019ec000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c37000 fffff880`00c95000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010d4000 fffff880`01146000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04d0e000 fffff880`04d1e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05085000 fffff880`05093000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04b1e000 fffff880`04b3c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019bc000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0509f000 fffff880`050a8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05093000 fffff880`0509f000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050a8000 fffff880`050bb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05079000 fffff880`05085000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0041e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0678b000 fffff880`067c1000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`01076000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00ea4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`00979000   framebuf framebuf.dll Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013ed000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0196c000 fffff880`019a6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`018c3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04bc2000 fffff880`04bcf000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`01e17000 fffff800`01e60000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04b62000 fffff880`04b86000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05107000 fffff880`05120000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05120000 fffff880`05128080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`050f9000 fffff880`05107000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01963000 fffff880`0196c000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04c14000 fffff880`04c23000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05153000 fffff880`05161000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04c34000 fffff880`04c77000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013d2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0159d000 fffff880`015c8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`04b86000 fffff880`04b98000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`00c16000 fffff880`00c23000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04c23000 fffff880`04c32000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05146000 fffff880`05153000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`051e5000 fffff880`051fd000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`066ed000 fffff880`0671a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0671a000 fffff880`06767000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`06767000 fffff880`0678b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`015d8000 fffff880`015e3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f15000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`010d4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04d1e000 fffff880`04d29000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01951000 fffff880`01963000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0153d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04d63000 fffff880`04d6f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`051b4000 fffff880`051c7000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04d6f000 fffff880`04d9e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05064000 fffff880`05079000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01438000 fffff880`01447000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01045000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0153d000 fffff880`0159d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04c78000 fffff880`04cf4000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04b12000 fffff880`04b1e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01e60000 fffff800`0244a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`01628000 fffff880`01631000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05161000 fffff880`051b4000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011f5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f6a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f48000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00fe2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d2000 fffff880`013e3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00c23000 fffff880`00c37000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04d3f000 fffff880`04d63000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04d9e000 fffff880`04db9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04db9000 fffff880`04dda000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04dda000 fffff880`04df4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04ac1000 fffff880`04b12000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0166b000 fffff880`01674000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01951000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`04c32000 fffff880`04c33480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01879000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`0142f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01422000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`0075a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04b3c000 fffff880`04b62000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04a83000 fffff880`04a95000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05129000 fffff880`05146000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`050f7000 fffff880`050f8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0500a000 fffff880`05064000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`04bcf000 fffff880`04bda000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`050dc000 fffff880`050f7000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`00f48000 fffff880`00f55000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0166b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f7f000 fffff880`00fdb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018c3000 fffff880`0190f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`015c8000 fffff880`015d8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00df9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0142f000 fffff880`01438000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04cfd000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f02000 fffff880`00f0b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`050bb000 fffff880`050dc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019ec000 fffff880`019fa000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0160c000 fffff880`01615000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01615000 fffff880`01628000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01917000   spldr.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry, I haven't had a chance. It's a bit tricky since I need this computer for work so I can't always go crashing it on purpose. I'll do it as soon as I can.

By the way, thanks for the immense help on this.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

30 min run of CPU stress test so far, 12 passes, it's staying steady at 50 degrees and hasn't crashed or shown any problems. Both cores on 100% load.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> 30 min run of CPU stress test so far, 12 passes, it's staying steady at 50 degrees and hasn't crashed or shown any problems. Both cores on 100% load.


ok. you need to run each test (there are 3) for 3-4 hours each. If you like, you can leave the current test running overnight.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, it's still running, I was just giving an update.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Just finished running CPU test for 5 hours, max temp 53, no crashes.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Just finished running CPU test for 5 hours, max temp 53, no crashes.


Ok. Now run the other two Prime95 tests and report back.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I apologize for not being able to run the tests yet. I'm in the middle of a time period where I really need my computer, and it's been stable for a week so I just want to get through what I'm doing, and then I'll start messing with. I just don't want to upset the status quo right now.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> I apologize for not being able to run the tests yet. I'm in the middle of a time period where I really need my computer, and it's been stable for a week so I just want to get through what I'm doing, and then I'll start messing with. I just don't want to upset the status quo right now.


No problem. I'll be here when you come back


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

New dump file form today. Driver verifier should be enabled. I had my first crash in a week today. During that week I never turned it off and it ran fine, but last night there was a power outage. When I turned it on this morning it crashed loading Windows, then a few more times while booting, and finally I gave up and now I'm in Ubuntu. But here is the dump that at least one of the crashes generated.

Also, the blue screen (twice) said ASIO.sys was the problem.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Uninstall the ASUS PCProbe utility.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 16:58:44.486 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:02.782
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
Probably caused by : AsIO.sys ( AsIO+16f6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  UpdateChecker.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_AsIO+16f6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, uninstalled it but still crashes.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

The driver is still being loaded so the program might still be installed. I would use a program like Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems to make sure it's all gone. If Revo says it is then browse to c:\windows\system32\drivers and find AsIO.sys and delete it.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Apr 29 15:04:18.514 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:34.810
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
Probably caused by : AsIO.sys ( AsIO+16f6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
PROCESS_NAME:  UpdateChecker.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_AsIO+16f6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Apr 29 10:24:39.929 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:07.225
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
Probably caused by : AsIO.sys ( AsIO+16f6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
PROCESS_NAME:  UpdateChecker.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_AsIO+16f6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 18:32:04.714 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:58.009
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
Probably caused by : AsIO.sys ( AsIO+16f6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
PROCESS_NAME:  UpdateChecker.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_AsIO+16f6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/FONT]
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

That program can't find it and the driver file is gone.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> That program can't find it and the driver file is gone.


Are you still having BSOD?


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

mgorman87 said:


> Are you still having BSOD?


Yep, and still says ASIO.sys.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> Yep, and still says ASIO.sys.


You searched the whole computer for ASIO.sys? It has to be there somewhere otherwise the computer wouldn't be saying that driver was causing the crash


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Searched everywhere and didn't find it. More dumps attached.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

One dump was a DV dump and it blamed AsIO.sys again. In your latest dump it doesn't show AsIO.sys being loaded (weird). 

EDIT: I just noticed. Every time the computer crashes with AsIO.sys, the process that is running is UpdateChecker? Do you know what that is?


```
kd> lmivm asio
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03deb000 fffff880`03df1000   AsIO     T (no symbols)           
    Symbol file: AsIO.sys
    Image path: AsIO.sys
    Image name: AsIO.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Apr 06 03:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)
    CheckSum:         00003C2A
    ImageSize:        00006000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
For some reason it's not showing that the driver is anywhere. It's just there. Usually the image path would say like c:\windows....


```
L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
```
Update your Atheros driver - Atheros Communications

Can you upload a full report so I can take a look at your drivers
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May  1 23:21:23.357 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:00:03.982
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+86984 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k+86984
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Apr 30 12:54:19.142 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:30.437
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AsIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AsIO.sys
Probably caused by : AsIO.sys ( AsIO+16f6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
PROCESS_NAME:  UpdateChecker.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_AsIO+16f6
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/FONT]
```


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

The file is there and is being loaded - I'd first make sure that you have Windows Explorer set to display both Hidden and System files, and then look in \Windows\System32, and \Windows\System32\Drivers, etc. The file is being loaded, but because we have no symbols we really have no location information. You could also run LoadOrd from sysinternals to see if it shows up there with pathing information. This is definitely a bugcheck caused by this driver, though, so getting it removed is paramount. You can also look in the registry in HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ for a subkey called AsIO - if it exists, that will have information on the file location, and how it's loading (and this would also be the place you could configure it's start to 4, disabled).


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello, back again. I was forced to reinstall Win 7 because of a problem when partitioning my hard drive. So I've reinstalled a clean version of Win 7 and installed all the updated drivers in this thread. However, when trying to gather the information and post here (from safe mode) I've had a crash before I could do it every time. So I'm going to keep trying and eventually I'll get the information here in a RAR file.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is the first part, working on the perfmon report.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

So this is on a brand new install right? Is your copy of Windows legit? The new dumps are MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSODs. I had asked you a while back to run Memtest but you stated you were busy with work. You never reported back that you had ran them so I would like you to run it now.

1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun May  8 14:02:38.873 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:14.373
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42ba5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun May  8 03:24:44.553 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:24.178
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31ef2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_403_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+31ef2
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed May  4 14:51:09.315 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:31:11.767
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+15b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+15b
BiosReleaseDate = 06/11/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed May  4 02:18:32.253 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:16.705
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+52e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+52e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


```
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`01000000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02317000 fffff880`023a1000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`047a2000 fffff880`047b8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04b6f000 fffff880`04b83000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`00dc5000 fffff880`00dd0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0478f000 fffff880`04797000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`00d92000 fffff880`00d9b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00dc5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`01451000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`04696000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05955000 fffff880`05973000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Feb 23 00:15:06 2011 (4D6497DA)
fffff880`04a15000 fffff880`04a32000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`046e6000 fffff880`04710000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cb8000 fffff880`00d78000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00e00000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c5a000 fffff880`00cb8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010cc000 fffff880`0113f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04696000 fffff880`046a6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a32000 fffff880`04a40000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02292000 fffff880`022b0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0146d000 fffff880`01483000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a4c000 fffff880`04a55000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a40000 fffff880`04a4c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a55000 fffff880`04a68000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`058c2000 fffff880`058ce000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0051e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0105a000 fffff880`0106e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0100e000 fffff880`0105a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff960`00840000 fffff960`00849000   framebuf framebuf.dll Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011c5000 fffff880`011ff000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04710000 fffff880`0471d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`023ec000 fffff800`02435000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`046ad000 fffff880`046d1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05866000 fffff880`0587f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0587f000 fffff880`05887080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bfd000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`01464000 fffff880`0146d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04b0c000 fffff880`04b1b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`058b4000 fffff880`058c2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bbd000 fffff800`00bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 07:21:45 2011 (4D4D40D9)
fffff880`04b2c000 fffff880`04b6f000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`01600000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`046d1000 fffff880`046e6000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Tue Mar 22 01:32:33 2011 (4D883471)
fffff880`00c39000 fffff880`00c46000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04b1b000 fffff880`04b2a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0588a000 fffff880`05897000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d78000 fffff880`00d92000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05973000 fffff880`0598b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0598b000 fffff880`059b8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Feb 23 00:15:23 2011 (4D6497EB)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0584e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Feb 23 00:15:14 2011 (4D6497E2)
fffff880`059b8000 fffff880`059db000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Wed Feb 23 00:15:13 2011 (4D6497E1)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`010cc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`04797000 fffff880`047a2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`01464000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01483000 fffff880`01575000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`047dc000 fffff880`047e8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05942000 fffff880`05955000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04a73000 fffff880`04aa2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02226000 fffff880`02235000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`023a1000 fffff880`023e6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01575000 fffff880`015d5000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0467c000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:20 2007 (46A9C504)
fffff880`022db000 fffff880`022ec000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02286000 fffff880`02292000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`01e0f000 fffff800`023ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Oct 26 22:43:09 2010 (4CC791BD)
fffff880`01241000 fffff880`013e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:25 2011 (4D79996D)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01224000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`058ef000 fffff880`05942000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02200000 fffff880`02226000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e53000 fffff880`00e68000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e46000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed9000 fffff880`00ee0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ee0000 fffff880`00ef0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00c46000 fffff880`00c5a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047dc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04aa2000 fffff880`04abd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04abd000 fffff880`04ade000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04ade000 fffff880`04af8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02235000 fffff880`02286000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01232000 fffff880`0123b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0118b000 fffff880`011c5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04b2a000 fffff880`04b2b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`0230a000 fffff880`02317000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`022ec000 fffff880`0230a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`04af8000 fffff880`04b0c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`006ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`022b0000 fffff880`022d6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04b83000 fffff880`04b95000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05897000 fffff880`058b4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05888000 fffff880`05889f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0477e000 fffff880`0478f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04b95000 fffff880`04bef000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0471d000 fffff880`04728000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04728000 fffff880`0477e000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e46000 fffff880`00e53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`01232000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e7d000 fffff880`00ed9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`0118b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00c25000 fffff880`00c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f9a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`023e6000 fffff880`023ef000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:58:01 2011 (4D6F11C9)
fffff880`0467c000 fffff880`04685000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`058ce000 fffff880`058ef000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`01452000   spldr.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
```


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I never had a chance to run them. I will do so tonight and report back.

Also, it is definitely a legit copy of Windows. It's the OEM that came with my computer.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

I set it up to run 7 runs of it last night and then went to bed, came back this morning and it was at the Windows login screen. Where do I find the results of the test?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ironbmike said:


> I set it up to run 7 runs of it last night and then went to bed, came back this morning and it was at the Windows login screen. Where do I find the results of the test?


It shouldn't be at the Windows screen. It's run from the CD upon boot. I also didn't think there was an option to choose the # of passes. It should just run until it's stopped. If you were at the Windows screen then somehow the computer restarted on its own.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Hm. I ran it off a USB, which I formatted and did the autoinstall on. I then booted and it gave me the option to run the Memory Management test, and then it gave me different options and I selected 7 passes. I guess this was not the Memtest?

I'll burn the .iso to a CD and run it from there instead of USB.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I have it on a CD, and I've been trying to run the test but I can't. My comp crashes before I can run the test. The closest I got was into the Memtest interface and then it said Unexpected interrupt - halting and just froze. When I boot it either does nothing at all, freezes at the motherboard loading screen, or just randomly restarts before memtest can start.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, I booted without the memtest CD to see if I could get to Windows. I made it to the Windows login before it crashed, and this pic is what resulted:

http://i52.tinypic.com/345fv5x.jpg


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

With all the problems your having, you might consider replacing your motherboard.

Have you had any type of power surges recently that might have damaged components in your computer?


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope. I would really prefer to not replace the motherboard but if that's what it takes...


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

We've pretty much covered all of the bases when it comes to diagnosing a problem over the internet. I will have someone read over the thread in case I missed something and have them post their thoughts.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Awhile back in April your motherboard began emitting continuous beeps.

This is usually an alarm for a bad power supply.

You also attempted to run Memtest86 and when you came back from letting it run overnight, it was on the logon screen. As if the computer had rebooted on it's own, which is also a sign of a bad power supply.

I believe the motherboard is damaged. I'm not familiar with Azza brands PSU, and I suspect this is not a quality unit. If the PSU has failed and the motherboard is damaged, these two things are likely linked. I believe you need a new PSU and a new motherboard, which will also necessitate reinstalling Windows, your applications, and restoring from backup.


----------



## ironbmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Hm ok. Thank you very much!


----------

